# unable to quote posts.



## always_hopefull (Aug 11, 2011)

Anyone else having difficulties quoting posts? I've been unable to for days, but now that I finally quoted one post, all the quotes are now the same post. My laptops not available right now, I'm stuck on my Android.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

always_hopefull said:


> Anyone else having difficulties quoting posts? I've been unable to for days, but now that I finally quoted one post, all the quotes are now the same post. My laptops not available right now, I'm stuck on my Android.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What browser are you using? Can you try clearing cookies and see if there's any difference.

Kevin


----------



## always_hopefull (Aug 11, 2011)

Yungster said:


> What browser are you using? Can you try clearing cookies and see if there's any difference.
> 
> Kevin


Thanks Kevin!. I changed to Firefox from chrome and it seems to work now. 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Glad to hear! Let us know if this starts becoming an issue again and we'll try and pin down why this is happening.

~Sheena


----------

